
Vanity Fear:Mexicans and El Salvadorans may be turning wrenches on your airplane - mhb
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2015/11/15/vanity-fear-mexicans-and-el-salvadorans-may-be-turning-wrenches-on-your-airplane/
======
Asbostos
The UK has a similar problem making cars. It's a kind of urban legend that you
shouldn't buy a UK built car because the workers are so incompetent and bits
will fall off. People I've met trust Japanese cars more. That's not to say
English people are somehow inferior, just that the competent people will be
doing some other higher payed or more prestigious job.

------
DrScump
here's that _Vanity Fair_ article:
[http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2015/11/airplane-
maintenance-...](http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2015/11/airplane-maintenance-
disturbing-truth)

------
CyberDildonics
Your car is probably built in mexico too. oh heavens no.

------
tempodox
Thank you for clearing this up.

